# Cool Electronic Clock!



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I was looking for an electronic clock project to pass the hours and found






Wow! 

Mike


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

ive seen this before.....it awesome


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

OK - I have to ask - how the heck does it do that? :jawdrop:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

if anyone find where to get the plans for this let me know . Looks like a nice project


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I love that! If you angled the board you could use it as a fan too multi purpose!


----------

